# Ithma's twins born 1/15/14



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hadn't had a chance to come on and update about Ithma until now.

She went into labor Wednesday evening, and had her first buckling about 11:05pm. He presented head first, no feet. Took her a while, a lot of pushing but she was able to get him out with no issue. I gently pulled a bit to help, but otherwise she really needed no assistance with delivery on him. 
2nd buckling came breech with 1 foot sticking out! He had one back leg out past the hock for about 35+ minutes! I was pretty nervous, worried the sack would bust, or I'd have to reposition, or she'd lay and break his leg, etc. 
She was just so busy with #1. Finally she got down to business and got him out. I had to hold him up once his hips were out so she could catch her breath and start pushing again. That helped keep his cord from snapping. 
Once he was out he was thrashing around like crazy. I got his mouth/nose/face cleaned, got him to calm down, goo off with a towel so I could pick him up and gently swing him a little and let him hang upside down for a second to help with any fluid he might have swallowed.

Mama was doing fine on Thurs, but Fri morning I came out to find her stall full of loose poo/diarrhea. It was nasty. She felt absolutely horrible all day long, wouldn't eat or drink anything.
We gave her large doses of pepto throughout the day/night, some thiamine shots, had to drench her with water. 
Thurs I did worm her with Ivermectin horse paste.
To rule out worms that Ivermectin wouldn't treat <a type similar to a strongyle that can cause horrible diarrhea>, we treated with Quest Plus horse paste Fri night.
Sat morning we started her on PenG, and she's been improving. 
Today she seems almost normal again. She'll get her PenG and thiamine shots for a couple more days.
Eating and drinking again, and starting to get a spark in her eyes.

She got to go outside for most of the day on Sunday, it was in the mid 30s, sun felt so great, and babies had a blast. 
#1 was 10lbs and #2 was 12lbs. at birth.

She still looks rough from being sick, but she'll pick up soon. 


















Red sweater is #1 and Black is #2


















STreeeeetchhhh








































































I keep wanting to call the black sweater baby Elvis LOL Elvis and Costello maybe <he's an Elvis not an Abbott haha>.
Might have to dig up some better names though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is alright. Kids are adorable!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! Good job with Ithma. 

They are gorgeous!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

glad all went well. the boys are adorable! congrats!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Great picture they are so cute!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad she is feeling better. Sorry she had a rough few days (and you too), but you take such great care of your babies! Oh and I love the pictures!!! Wait is that one laying down and nursing? lol That is something mine would do!

You have some great looking kids again this year!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Adorable. Happy she is feeling better !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute babies! And awesome pics of them!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

As usual, adorable pics  Glad she is ok, she is my favorite doe of yours


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

lovely pictures of cute little babies. give them a cuddle for me..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone  She definitely gave me a scare there, but she's bounced back really well. Her udder was a bit soft the past few days, but today her milk was in and it looked great, so that is a relief!

Yep those boys are stinkers they lay under her and nurse lol It's hilarious! She will eventually walk away and they look around like 'hey, where'd the open faucet go?' lol

It was beautiful out today, got up to 51! So they got their sweaters off and spent all day outside. 
It's going to be very cold the next few days, so the babies <and mom's> are probably not going to be very happy with having to stay inside


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

You take the best photos! Congrats


----------

